# Cheap Insurance for Ski Season



## WalshJuice (Sep 10, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with adventure advocates? Any good v. bad experiences, things they don't cover, etc.


----------



## apfs (May 15, 2005)

I'm actually the marketing director. They Accident Medical Insurance that is included with membership covers accidental injuries 24 hours a day. The plan provides up to $25,000 of coverage after a $100 per accident deductible. You can read the explanation of benefits by visiting: http://www.adventureadvocates.com/accident.html

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me a [email protected].

You won't find anyone who has any experience with the membership due to the fact that it has only been available since 9/1.


----------

